# Changer les touches "retour au début/fin de la ligne"



## ClemyNX (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, ceci est mon premier post ici.
J'ai acheté un iMac en novembre, j'en suis très content mais depuis quelques temps j'ai de plus en plus besoin d'utiliser le traitement de texte et voilà mon problème, je ne suis pas du tout content de la configuration des 6 touches au dessus des flèches, surtout les quatre à droite en fait. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer quelle différence y a t-il entre les deux du milieu et les deux à droite? Sur windows les flèches barrées haut/bas permettent d'aller en haut/bas de la page et celles du milieu permettent d'aller en début et fin de ligne. Et j'ai vraiment beaucoup besoin de ces dernières. Le raccourci mac CTRL gauche/droite ne me convient pas du tout et comme je ne vois pas l'intérêt des deux touches centrales dont j'ai parlé, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connais le moyen de changer leur fonction pour avoir ce fameux "retour en début de ligne".
Merci d'avance


----------



## elsueco (13 Février 2008)

pour changer les raccourci tu dois avoir un menu didier au raccourci dans ton application
à partir de la, a toi de faire tes propres raccourci en fonction 
des actions proposés par le logiciel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2008)

une petite recherche sur Mac Update, et on trouve entre autres Quick Eys, IKey, ou Spark.


----------



## ClemyNX (14 Février 2008)

Super la petite recherche... 2 programmes payants et un programme qui doit tourner en permanance juste pour me permettre de faire ce que je veux. Je voudrais l'avis de personnes qui s'y connaissent pour savoir s'il est possible de modifier les réglages du clavier dans des fichiers système ou quelque chose du genre. Et aussi que quelqu'un m'explique à quoi servent 4 boutons alors que 2 suffiraient pour faire ce que le mac fait...
merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2008)

ClemyNX a dit:


> Super la petite recherche... 2 programmes payants



Ouh la on t'aide et voici comment tu le prends ? tu pourrais faire preuve de plus de sympathie.  

D'autre part les développeurs doivent bien vivre comme tout le monde  
30$ (20) c'est pas grand chose si le logiciel est bien fait

D'autre part dans les résutats de recherche, il y a une bonne dizaine de freewares, seulement, c'est plus facile de l'ouvrir au lieu de tester.


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2008)

ClemyNX a dit:


> Super la petite recherche... 2 programmes payants et un programme qui doit tourner en permanance juste pour me permettre de faire ce que je veux. Je voudrais l'avis de personnes qui s'y connaissent pour savoir s'il est possible de modifier les réglages du clavier dans des fichiers système ou quelque chose du genre. Et aussi que quelqu'un m'explique à quoi servent 4 boutons alors que 2 suffiraient pour faire ce que le mac fait...
> merci d'avance


Vu ton amabilité sidérante, je t'offre LA SOLUTION:
1/ revend ton Mac, 
2/ achète un PC sous Windows
3/ va râler ailleurs... sur les virus :mouais: :hein: 

Si 1/ te reviens trop cher, installe Windows via Bootcamp. Puis 2, puis 3


----------



## anneee (15 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Ouh la on t'aide et voici comment tu le prends ? tu pourrais faire preuve de plus de sympathie.
> 
> D'autre part les développeurs doivent bien vivre comme tout le monde
> 30$ (20) c'est pas grand chose si le logiciel est bien fait
> ...


----------



## anneee (15 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Vu ton amabilité sidérante, je t'offre LA SOLUTION:
> 1/ revend ton Mac,
> 2/ achète un PC sous Windows
> 3/ va râler ailleurs... sur les virus :mouais: :hein:
> ...


----------



## SergeD (15 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Ouh la on t'aide et voici comment tu le prends ? tu pourrais faire preuve de plus de sympathie.
> 
> D'autre part les développeurs doivent bien vivre comme tout le monde
> 30$ (20) c'est pas grand chose si le logiciel est bien fait
> ...


----------



## ClemyNX (1 Mars 2008)

anneee a dit:


>



lol jai besoin de quelqun qui m'aide en moffran de vraies solutions pas des programes incruste qui feront moche sur mon ordi. Et si j'ai froissé vos ptites personnes j'en suis désolé mais les reponses type recherche sur google j'en ai pas besoin merci. Je croyais que les forums servaient justement a répondre a ce genre de problème.


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2008)

ClemyNX a dit:


> lol jai besoin de quelqun qui m'aide en moffran de vraies solutions pas des programes incruste qui feront moche sur mon ordi. Et si j'ai froissé vos ptites personnes j'en suis désolé mais les reponses type recherche sur google j'en ai pas besoin merci.


Justement si, tu sembles en avoir un GRAND besoin  


ClemyNX a dit:


> Je croyais que les forums servaient justement a répondre a ce genre de problème.


Un forum de bénévoles, c'est pas  une hotline à ta disposition.
si tu veux un service sur mesure, il faut passer par la case pognon... Y a des sociétés de service.

Non seulment, tu ne fais pas de recherche par toi-même mais, en plus, tu râles comme un vieux con devant les solutions suggérées, et tu te permets de (nous) faire la morale.

Le mieux qui te reste à faire, c'est d'aller voir ailleurs: on est pas assez bon pour ta Grandeur.


----------



## giga64 (2 Mars 2008)

ClemyNX a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, ceci est mon premier post ici.
> [...] Merci d'avance


 
Ouah ! 'l'a l'air sympa c'ui là  



> Super la petite recherche... [...] Je voudrais l'avis de personnes qui s'y connaissent pour savoir s'il est possible de modifier les réglages du clavier dans des fichiers système ou quelque chose du genre.[...]


 
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 



> merci d'avance


 
Ah si, j'étais sûr qu'il avait un bon fond. :love: 



> lol jai besoin de quelqun qui m'aide en moffran de vraies solutions pas des programes incruste qui feront moche sur mon ordi. Et si j'ai froissé vos ptites personnes j'en suis désolé mais les reponses type recherche sur google j'en ai pas besoin merci. Je croyais que les forums servaient justement a répondre a ce genre de problème.


 
Ah, ben non, quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas !


----------



## ClemyNX (7 Septembre 2009)

tu as quel âge déjà, 12 ans?


----------



## Fìx (7 Septembre 2009)

ClemyNX a dit:


> tu as quel âge déjà, 12 ans?



1an et demi que tu mijotes cette réponse fracassante?  _(ça vallait le coup d'attendre  dis donc !   )
_

Sinon?... Ca donne quoi? ... T'as réussi? :sick:


----------

